
The Forgotten Cold War Plan That Put a Ring of Copper Around the Earth - camtarn
https://www.wired.com/2013/08/project-west-ford/
======
huhtenberg
Directly related to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18098266](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18098266)

------
datavirtue
Pesky humans!!

